# My project



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2008)

Well here are some before pics of the MV1448 Sea Arc I plan to modify once I finalize a floor plan.































Dave


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2008)

That boat will make a great project - looks good


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

Killer boat dude! Love those Hondas! :beer:

What are those straps on the sides of the seat?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice rig, seaarc! 8) 

You take it out of state a lot? I noticed the plates on the trailer.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2008)

The straps are rod savers. No I just got the boat 2 wees ago and the plate was already on it.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice rig... it will make a great conversion!


----------



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I made the plunge and cut out the center seat today. So I guess this project is under way. Has anyone used the roll on bedliner on the inside of the hull? If so will this quiet down the hull any at all? I looked for it at Lowes tonight but they don't carry it. Who does? 

Thanks Dave


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Well I made the plunge and cut out the center seat today. So I guess this project is under way. Has anyone used the roll on bedliner on the inside of the hull? If so will this quiet down the hull any at all? I looked for it at Lowes tonight but they don't carry it. Who does?
> 
> Thanks Dave




Walmart sells it. It will work, but it soaks up the hot sun like no ones business. I put it on all my pickups.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Jim it will be covered with a plywood floor and carpet so that wont be an issue.

Dave


----------



## GatorTom (Apr 27, 2008)

Instead of bedliner, you could put foam under the floor to help deaden the sound. I've seen a lot of guye use that pink insulation foam from Home Depot. Just a thought.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 27, 2008)

Gator Tom said


> Instead of bedliner, you could put foam under the floor to help deaden the sound. I've seen a lot of guye use that pink insulation foam from Home Depot. Just a thought.



I wonder if this stuff is closed cell so that it don't absorb water? I had planned on cutting up the foam that was under the middle bench I cut out and spreading it out in the floor. I was wanting the spray or roll in bed liner for it's waterproofing effect also.

Dave


----------



## phased (Apr 27, 2008)

That is the type of foam I am using on my jon. I was concerned about it being closed cell so I weighted down a piece in a bucket of water for several days. No water absorption.


----------



## Ouachita (Apr 27, 2008)

GatorTom said:


> Instead of bedliner, you could put foam under the floor to help deaden the sound. I've seen a lot of guye use that pink insulation foam from Home Depot. Just a thought.


No direct experience, but from what I have read that pink foam is not gas resistant. It will turn into a pink goo under your floor if you spill some gas in the bilge and it get washed into contact with it.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks phased. That's interesting Ouachita never thought about gas contact.

Dave


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 27, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> GatorTom said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of bedliner, you could put foam under the floor to help deaden the sound. I've seen a lot of guye use that pink insulation foam from Home Depot. Just a thought.
> ...


 I have experienced the pink foam not being gas resistant, But in order for it to turn to goo it would have to be submerged it gas. I personal is currently using the pink foam. Honest is there ay foam ou there that is gas resistant. My experience and 2cents


----------



## DenisD (Apr 27, 2008)

firefighterfree said:


> Ouachita said:
> 
> 
> > GatorTom said:
> ...



There is foam that resists gas, I think it's polyethylene? I'm thinking it's the stuff that those swimming pool noodles are made of. I had bought a sheet of it for a jon boat flooring project but sold the boat instead. #-o I had to go to a speciality foam place I found online. I think you could even get different densities to support more or less weight. Try looking up foam sheet online or even in local phone book.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 28, 2008)

update :


----------



## tholdah (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice boat...WICKED AWESOME MOTOR! (ya...Massachusetts). Anyway, I'm curious to understand all the hubub over sound proofing/insulation? I've never noticed excessive noise on my prior jon boat, and I'm not recording my debut album on the lake...so what's the concern? :?


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

I used to fish with a buddy that had a bad habit of dropping things in the boat at the worst times. You pull up to a killer cove and he drops his pliers. #-o


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

seaarc said:


> update :



OMG,, I WANNA SEE THE FINISH END RESULTS!!!lol please post


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 29, 2008)

looken good, the bedliner works on the inside not the underside


----------



## seaarc (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea I decided against the bedlinner.


----------



## seaarc (May 6, 2008)

Got most of the framing complete and sealed starting to cut the plywood for the flooring and decks. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## seaarc (May 6, 2008)

Ok here are the framing pics so far.














































It will have four storage compartments and fishing seat up on front deck. A rod locker that will hold a 7' rod easily. A seat pedistal down low on the floor for use while powering :lol: across the lake. And a deck across the back bench with access to gas tank and battery. Up against the front deck there will be a box for battery and some storage and across from the rod locker there will be a livewell of some kind ( still figuring this out). Question is when will I get to go fishin!!!

Thanks for checking it out

Dave


----------



## Dave Deutsch (May 6, 2008)

The progress on this one really makes me want to redo mine just because I have some new ideas. I think for now I'll just fish out of it and prepare for the next one. A 1966 G3 w/90 hrs Yammi. I've got all kinds of ideas for that one. Just need to save for a few more years before I can have her! 

Great job on the boat so far!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 6, 2008)

Are you guys saving your pennies to reprop after adding all of this decking and framing? :shock: 

You may find that you need to drop an inch or two in pitch to get back some performance.


----------



## seaarc (May 6, 2008)

What performance? It's only got an 8 horse on it now. The sticker says I can go up to a 25 horse so once all the mods are done I will decide if I need to go with more horsepower or just live with what I have.

Dave


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 6, 2008)

I guess that I was just typing out loud.

I see a lot of pics of a lot of weight being added to boats on here with little mention of what issues may arrive after the fact.

With an 8 horse you probably weren't setting any water speed records to begin with, which may make it even worse in your particular case. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## seaarc (May 6, 2008)

Shoot I'm hoping it at the least helps the boat get on plain. Right now I go down the lake with the nose in the air.

Dave


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Framing looks awesome man! =D>


----------



## pbw (May 7, 2008)

Nice job man, hope I get some free time and you can check out my boat on the water sorry for the delays. My life is busy right now, baby is coming soon!

Nice Honda motor


----------



## seaarc (May 14, 2008)

Well I got some more of the decking cut out and placed still need to take it out and do some sealing. 




















I also came up for a use for the seat I cut out. Tell me what you think it's just mocked up right now still got to tweak a few things on it. Also do you see any problem with the way I have the trolling motor sitting?




































Let me know what you think

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Waterwings (May 15, 2008)

Great framing and layout! My tm mount sticks over the bow about 1"-2" also. Make sure you have enough room under the deck to insert the mounting bolts and get the nuts on, especially at the front where the bow starts it's slope. Everything looks good to me! 8)


----------



## seaarc (May 15, 2008)

thanks waterwings


----------



## natetrack (May 15, 2008)

Looks really cool. nice job on the layout.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 15, 2008)

Nice work! I think the trolling motor looks fine.


----------



## Tompatt (May 16, 2008)

u live in louisville? where at exactly?


----------



## seaarc (May 16, 2008)

Hey Tompat I live out in Valley Station area.


----------



## Waterwings (May 16, 2008)

I used to live in Valley Station for a short time (I was in the 7th grade). We lived on Ethan Allen Way


----------



## Tompatt (May 16, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Hey Tompat I live out in Valley Station area.



i think i heard of that place. i go up to Louisville a ton. my grandpa has 2 houses up there. one of dixie highway and the other in hardin county near rough river. the one in hardin county is just like a lil trailer that we spend time there and go fishin.


----------

